# Can Anyone Tell Me More About This Elgin Please?



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi all, the watch pictured below belongs to my mechanics assistant, knowing that I am into my watches he has asked if I could find out more about one of his deceased fathers watches as he wants to get it back up and running but does not want to spend a small fortune if the watch has no value beyond sentiment. He won't ever wear it as he is 6 foot 5 and around 19 stone and the watch is lost on his wrist!.

Anyway, we don't know why it has stopped as it always worked when his dad wore it and I don't have tools to remove the back and look at it, he thinks it's from 1918 but I don't know for what reason. All we know is that it's 14k gold and comes with box and a lovely little instruction note.

So guys, what is it, how old is it and what is it likely to cost to repair against it's market value please?.

Many thanks in advance,


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

THe first thing I would say is that it does not look like a watch from 1918. I'm not expert, but I'd say it was probably a good 20 years later than that. Opening the case should reveal some serial numbers and hallmarks that would give you more information.


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

AVO said:


> THe first thing I would say is that it does not look like a watch from 1918. I'm not expert, but I'd say it was probably a good 20 years later than that. Opening the case should reveal some serial numbers and hallmarks that would give you more information.


Many thanks for that, he was hoping I could do just that but I don't have the tools, I may well end up calling in on a watchmaker next week or give it back to him to do so as work is crazy at present.


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

The Lord Elgin wrist watch was a top of the range Elgin, usually 21 jewels. That design looks to be 1940's. You should be able to open the case quite easily by placing your finger nail under that little arc shape on the left of the rear of the case and lifting it up carefully. Then all the information about the watch and case will be seen. If you can take a photo of the movement and the inside of the case I'm sure we will be able to help. If the case is 14K warranted and the watch was working until recently then it should certainly be worth servicing.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Our host Roy (RLT Watches) is a repairer. Click on link at top left of screen. Most older gold watches are worth more in scrap gold than their market value. The sentimental value may be worth having it sorted though. It should be a fairly simple movement to service if it is just a matter of cleaning and oiling. Parts may be a problem if anything is broken though.

Mike


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

I've just noticed that the case is marked W14KGold (Warranted), so that confirms that it is 14 carat gold. Add to that the original case and that super little letter and you have a great collectable. Whatever you do, don't scrap it, it's a great watch!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very unusual for a 14K case-back to show such little wear on a watch of this vintage, I also think the crown is a relatively recent replacement and the hands don't look right either.

You need to flip off the back as has been said and get the movement details and see if there are any watchmakers marks on the inside of the case back.

Ebay often has quite a few of these for sale


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I just did a quick search on ebay for "Lord Elgin" and got 126 results, including some similar to yours, so it might be worth having a look there for an idea of possible value. There were quite a few working movements as well, which could be useful. The vast majority of listings seemed to be from USA, so they're obviously popular out there!

Definitely worth fixing rather than scrapping I reckon. The oldies aren't my cuppa tea, but it looks like a nice little watch.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Elgin was an American Maker based in Illinois originally from around 1860. A lord Elgin is indeed a top of the3 range job at the time, from the style maybe 1930's, well worth having a watchmaker (good one like Roy) take look and maybe a service. Case condition is excellent for a watch of this age.

Scrapping these for the gold value is a travesty and should be punishable by castration or a similar :lol:


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Your 14K case is the one listed top left.


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your help. I'm going to try and get the back off tomorrow and get some movement photos up.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Melville

What's that book please? Appreciate a photo of its front cover if you can spare a minute.


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I've finally found time to get the back off and take photos, can you tell me any more regarding date and value now please?. PS- The watch is running fine after a quick service!:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Your watch info: I note that the movement says 4 adjustments and the database says no adjustments. Which just shows that the database is not 100% perfect...

* Grade: 670*



*Movement Serial Number:* F411202


*Estimated Production Year:* 1951


*Run Quantity:* 15000


*Size:* 15/0s


*Jewels:* 21j


*Movement Configuration:* Hunting


*Movement Finish:* Flat


*Model:* 4


*Movement Setting:* Pendant


*Plate:* 3/4 Plate


*Barrel:* Going


*Train:* Quick


*Adjusted:* No


*Railroad Grade:* No


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good spot Will, and would you call that a 3/4 plate? More like 1/2 to me.


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Many thanks for all the info, I'm sure the owner will be fascinated to learn more about the watch. It's lost about 1 minute in the past 18 hours , should that worry me?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Not at all, but you have plenty of room to give the regulator a tiny nudge to the plus.


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

AVO said:


> Not at all, but you have plenty of room to give the regulator a tiny nudge to the plus.


Ok, I will give that a go and keep an eye on the timekeeping.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking at the plate, it does look more like 1/2 than 3/4 plate. Nice watch though - and nice movement. I actually wondered whether there had been a bit of "cut and shut" on this watch. The case back looks in very good condition, and the movement is nice and clean (and accurate). The dial and hands - which do match (according to the pic in the catalogue) - seem to me to be older. The dial rear seems rather aged - but perhaps that's just how they go.... :saddam:


----------



## Kevin Glover (Oct 14, 2008)

Will Fly said:


> Looking at the plate, it does look more like 1/2 than 3/4 plate. Nice watch though - and nice movement. I actually wondered whether there had been a bit of "cut and shut" on this watch. The case back looks in very good condition, and the movement is nice and clean (and accurate). The dial and hands - which do match (according to the pic in the catalogue) - seem to me to be older. The dial rear seems rather aged - but perhaps that's just how they go.... :saddam:


To the best of my knowledge the guys father purchased the watch from new and it's been his watch until he passed away, I'm returning the watch to its owner this time next week so will find out what I can about the story behind the watch and report back.


----------

